# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Fournisseurs de services Cloud et hbergeurs sduits par le programme CSP de DataCore Software

## Danboe

DataCore Software, leader des hyperviseurs de stockage et principal fournisseur de logiciels de virtualisation du stockage, annonce que son programme doffres de services de Cloud lanc en 2012 a remport un vif succs auprs des fournisseurs de services dinfogrance et hbergeurs europens, notamment en France. Dans le cadre de ce programme, ces derniers ne payent chaque mois pour lutilisation du logiciel DataCore SANsymphony-V quen fonction du volume de stockage gr, sans budget dacquisition initial. Une dizaine dacteurs europens, ayant dj souscrit  cette nouvelle offre, tmoignent de leur satisfaction et expliquent comment la solution DataCore leur a permis de rduire leurs investissements, tout en ajustant au mieux les cots au chiffre daffaires.

Afin doffrir les tarifs les plus comptitifs pour leurs services, les prestataires de Cloud et dautres acteurs dhbergement cherchent  rduire les dpenses dinvestissement et  maintenir les cots et les plans de production en adquation avec la gnration de revenus. Latout logiciel de lhyperviseur de stockage SANsymphony-V procure  DataCore Software la capacit exclusive  proposer ce type de services dans le domaine du stockage de donnes. La solution rpond ainsi idalement aux besoins des fournisseurs de services Cloud en termes de flexibilit, defficacit et de prvisibilit des cots.

Lhyperviseur de stockage de DataCore gre et protge les environnements informatiques hbergs, pour procurer une infrastructure de stockage haute disponibilit, haute performance, haute volutivit,  hirarchisation automatique, sur laquelle les fournisseurs peuvent dployer en toute confiance leurs services.
*
Pierre Aguerreberry, EMEA Alliances Manager de DataCore Software, dclare :* _ Notre programme CSP (Cloud Service Providers) lanc lt dernier a suscit beaucoup dintrt parmi nos partenaires hbergeurs et fournisseurs de services dinfogrance. Notre but dici fin 2013 consiste  attirer au moins 25 partenaires en France et une centaine en Europe dans le cadre de cette nouvelle offre, et nous sommes en bonne voie pour raliser cet objectif. La France et lAllemagne mnent la course avec une dizaine de contrats dj signs par des acteurs majeurs du march en 2012, et autant de nouveaux contrats en cours de validation en ce dbut danne 2013._ 
*
Des partenaires franais tmoignent :* 

*Sylvain Lombard, Prsident d'IPGarde, explique :* _ Nous sommes un partenaire historique de DataCore dont nous avons massivement dploy l'hyperviseur pour virtualiser le stockage de notre infrastructure d'hbergement. Chaque jour, nos clients nous confortent dans ce choix tant ils sont satisfaits de ses performances et de sa fiabilit. Quand DataCore nous a prsent le programme CSP, nous n'avons pas hsit car nous allions disposer d'un modle financier nous permettant d'accompagner la forte croissance de notre activit d'hbergement Cloud tout en limitant nos investissements initiaux._ 

*Philippe Merckel, PDG de MERCKEL SAS, affirme :* _ Le nouveau modle de tarification de DataCore rduit nos cots initiaux, do une amlioration de nos marges. Lhyperviseur de stockage DataCore offre une relle transition de virtualisation pour les datacenters migrant vers les plates-formes de Cloud et se transformant en infrastructures virtuelles prives. Toutefois, la cl pour les prestataires de Cloud rside dans le fait de rendre rentable ladoption de cette technologie. Ce programme doffres de services Cloud atteint cet objectif. Il facilite le choix de DataCore en tant que solution de virtualisation du stockage standard, car le paiement  lusage supplante linvestissement initial. Nous disposons dune solution fondamentalement adapte  notre propre modle conomique, puisque nos clients louent notre plate-forme de Cloud._ 

*Sebastien Simon, Responsable du Ple Projet Virtualisation chez Prolival, confirme :* _ Grce  la virtualisation du stockage avec Datacore, notre plate-forme de Cloud Computing Prolival Cloud Services propose toujours plus de performances et de haute disponibilit pour les ressources et les services souscrits par nos clients. Les fonctionnalits avances de Datacore SANsymphony-V combines  la souplesse du programme CSP, nous permettent de leur offrir un modle financier simple et comptitif, aisment ajustable aux volutions de capacit souhaites. Lapport des technologies DataCore sinscrit plus encore dans le succs de notre Cloud PCS depuis 2009 et nous conforte dans notre vision du Cloud de demain.
_

*Jrme MANGION Responsable DATA CENTER Alinor.net, leader en Aquitaine de lhbergement de sites web et dinfrastructures  valeur ajoute, corrobore les propos ci-dessus:* _ Disposant de plus de 400 serveurs physiques, nous recherchions une solution de stockage centralise, haute disponibilit, prenne, volutive et sans contraintes techniques, qui sinscrive facilement dans nos environnements multiples, et notamment avec la virtualisation de nos serveurs sous VMware. De plus, en tant quhbergeur, nous avions besoin dune solution capable de mieux grer nos investissements, pour pouvoir en sortir un R.O.I. raliste. Dans le cadre de la restructuration et rationalisation de notre infrastructure dbut 2012, une tude des meilleures solutions de stockage du march rvlait que DataCore Software tait le seul  pouvoir rpondre  tous nos besoins. Grace  DataCore, nous avons pu monter un systme de stockage robuste et conomique avec des tiroirs de disque performants (SSD, SAS, NL-SAS), le tout connect sur un backbone Fibre Chanel 8Gb/s & ISCSI. Nous atteignons dsormais un taux de disponibilit de 99.99%. Le modle de licensing, spcifique au programme CSP de DataCore, nous procure une grande souplesse, une meilleure visibilit et une meilleure maitrise des cots sur lutilisation du stockage._ 


*Rappel du programme doffres de services de Cloud DataCore* 

Le programme doffres de services de Cloud est ouvert  prsent aux fournisseurs de services dinfogrance implants en Europe et en Amrique du Nord. Pour de plus amples informations sur les critres d'admissibilit et le programme, rendez-vous sur : http://www.DataCore.com/Partners/Clo...P-Program.aspx.

----------

